# Considering Duckweed



## Benedict (Jul 17, 2010)

I've been considering duckweed for my 38 gallon tank (I'm well aware of the disadvantages, but I have no plants in my tank nor any plans for them), and I just wanted to know if I need to buy any equipment for it, such as special lighting or fertilizer? I've heard it said they don't need much of anything.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (Jul 17, 2010)

not it doesn't need much care, or much light and it will spread over the top of the tank like crazy. you can start with a samwich bag of it in a 55 gallon and with a week it will be covering the top of the tank. it happened to me.
duckweed is a crazy fast plant.


----------



## Benedict (Jul 17, 2010)

fishyjoe24 said:


> not it doesn't need much care, or much light and it will spread over the top of the tank like crazy. you can start with a samwich bag of it in a 55 gallon and with a week it will be covering the top of the tank. it happened to me.
> duckweed is a crazy fast plant.


This is even with a standard aquarium light and nothing else? (save the ammonia and nitrites) Cause I can't really afford anything right now.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (Jul 17, 2010)

Benedict said:


> This is even with a standard aquarium light and nothing else? (save the ammonia and nitrites) Cause I can't really afford anything right now.



so a t8 or a t12 bulb is on your tank then. it will sill grow as long as it gets light.
I think the reason it spread so fast in my tank though is because I have 2- 96 watt power compact bulbs over my 55g.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

That stuff grows fast even without good lighting. You will also be scooping it out of the tank to thin it out as it can get 2 to 3 inches thick if you don't. 

If you have goldfish or some herbivorus cichlids it won't last long though as they like to eat it.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*They grow like weed and cannot get rid of it, probably why they named it duckWEED . Reminds me of pond snails but a plant version. Some people do like the duck weed though, as Susan mentioned that some fish love to eat it. Also, for aesthetic reasons like duckweed "waterfalling" down the tank as it flows under the HOB filter.*


----------

